# من كتب إنجيل متى؟



## بن عمير (27 يونيو 2009)

*لى سؤال واحد وهو
هل من دليل داخل انجيل متى على ان متى هو من كتب هذا الانجيل؟*


----------



## My Rock (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سؤال*

لا يوجد دليل داخلي مباشر في إنجيل متى يشير إلى متى ككاتب, لكن هناك أدلة تشير إلى شخصية الكاتب العامة, ككونه رجل يهودي.

لا تحتاج كلمة الله لتوقيع من الكاتب بالوحي لمعرفة قانونية الكتاب. ناهيك عن الأدلة الخارجية التي تؤكد إن متى هو كاتب الإنجيل ترجع لزمن معاصر للتلاميذ و تلاميذهم, فما ذكره أباء الكنيسة الأولى كبابياس و اريناويس و أورجيان الى إضافة الى التقليد.

أتمنى أن اكون قدمت لك إجابة مفيدة و مختصرة
مرحب بك.


----------



## بن عمير (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سؤال*



my rock قال:


> لا يوجد دليل داخلي مباشر في إنجيل متى يشير إلى متى ككاتب, لكن هناك أدلة تشير إلى شخصية الكاتب العامة, ككونه رجل يهودي.
> 
> لا تحتاج كلمة الله لتوقيع من الكاتب بالوحي لمعرفة قانونية الكتاب. ناهيك عن الأدلة الخارجية التي تؤكد إن متى هو كاتب الإنجيل ترجع لزمن معاصر للتلاميذ و تلاميذهم, فما ذكره أباء الكنيسة الأولى كبابياس و اريناويس و أورجيان الى إضافة الى التقليد.
> 
> ...



*استاذى اشكرك على اهتمامك بالاجابة على

ولكنك تقول انه لا يوجد دليل داخلى على ان من كتبه هو متى تلميذ السيد المسيح
وتقول انه الدلالات تشير الى انه رجل يهودى
فكم عدد اليهود الذين تنصروا
وكم كان عدد الذين اسمهم متى فيهم
لماذا يكون هو متى التلميذ طالما انه لا يوجد دليل على ذلك*


----------



## Christian Knight (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سؤال*



بن عمير قال:


> *لماذا يكون هو متى التلميذ طالما انه لا يوجد دليل على ذلك*



عزيزى, انت اخذت نصف رد ماى روك وتجاهلت النصف الاخر, فماى روك لم يقل انه لا يوجد دليل, وانما قال انه لا يوجد دليل *داخلى*. واذا عدت الى التقليد الكنسى وكتابات الاباء الاولين فستجد الادلة كثيرة على ان الكاتب هو متى التلميذ.


----------



## My Rock (29 يونيو 2009)

بما إن صاحب الموضوع لم يكتفي بالإجابة و يُريد النقاش في الموضوع, إذن يُنقل إلى قسم الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية 

الردود السابقة تم حذفها لخروجها عن الموضوع, الرجاء الإلتزام بجوهر الموضوع و عدم القفز لمواضيع اخرى


----------



## My Rock (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سؤال*



بن عمير قال:


> *استاذى اشكرك على اهتمامك بالاجابة على*
> 
> *ولكنك تقول انه لا يوجد دليل داخلى على ان من كتبه هو متى تلميذ السيد المسيح*
> *وتقول انه الدلالات تشير الى انه رجل يهودى*
> ...


 
أن تقرأ نصف الكلام و تركز فقط في إقتطاف الجزء الذي تُريده بالطريقة التي تُريدها لتخرص بخلاصة باطلة لا توجد في ردي, هو لشئ غير أمين بالمرة, و رؤيتي لك تقوم بذلك هو شئ مُقزز فعلاً

أولاً انا ذكرت لك و بصورة مباشرة إنه لا يوجد نص مباشر يقول إن متى كاتب الإنجيل, فلا يوجد إنجيل واحد فيه نص يقول أنا (متى او لوقا أو مرقس أو يوحنا) كاتب الإنجيل الفلاني!

لكن ذكرت لك إن الأناجيل تُحدد شخصية الكاتب بصورة عامة, هذه الصورة العامة تتماشي ولا تخالف الدليل الخارجي
ما معنى هذا الكلام؟
معناه إنه عندما أقرأ إنجيل متى أفهم إن كاتبه هو رجل يهودي, هذه الشخصية تتماشي مع الدليل الخارجي الذي يقول لنا إن كاتب إنجيل متى هو متى نفسه!

لماذا لم يقل متى إنه كاتب إنجيله؟ لإنه يكتب بحسب الوحي, يكتب كلام الله بحسب فكره المُقاد بالروح القدس, فلا مكان هنا للذات و للإعلانات الشخصية, بل للإعلانات الآلهية التي في المسيح يسوع.

و لكي نكون واضحين جداً, نحن نعرف إن متى كتب إنجيله ليس من خلال نص إنجيل متى, بل من خلال أباء الكنيسة الأوليين المذكورة أسماءهم أعلاه إضافة الى التقليد المنقول.

سؤالك تمت الإجابة عليه, فيا ريتك تترك العناد و المراوغة بعدياً عن هذا الموضوع

تحياتي لك.


----------



## بن عمير (29 يونيو 2009)

*السيد روك مرة ثانية اشكرك لمداخلتك ولكنى اريد توضيح نقطة مهمة لك

الا وهى اننى لم اخذ نصف كلامك بدليل انى قلت لك



ولكنك تقول انه لا يوجد دليل داخلى على ان من كتبه هو متى تلميذ السيد المسيح
وتقول انه الدلالات تشير الى انه رجل يهودى

أنقر للتوسيع...


وذلك هو رد لما كتبته انت وكان نصه كالاتى



لا يوجد دليل داخلي مباشر في إنجيل متى يشير إلى متى ككاتب, لكن هناك أدلة تشير إلى شخصية الكاتب العامة, ككونه رجل يهودي

أنقر للتوسيع...


واضفت حضرتك بعدها تعليق على انه 



لا تحتاج كلمة الله لتوقيع من الكاتب بالوحي لمعرفة قانونية الكتاب. ناهيك عن الأدلة الخارجية التي تؤكد إن متى هو كاتب الإنجيل ترجع لزمن معاصر للتلاميذ و تلاميذهم, فما ذكره أباء الكنيسة الأولى كبابياس و اريناويس و أورجيان الى إضافة الى التقليد.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اذا انا لم ارد على نصف كلامك ولكنى رددت على كلامك كله من خلال مداخلتك

ثانيا استاذى ما هو الداعى لحذف المداخلات السابقة وهى كانت فى صلب الموضوع ولا تشتت الموضوع.
رجائى منك اعادة المداخلات السابقة لأنها لم تخرج عن الموضوع او عن السياق العام ولكنها كانت فى صلب الموضوع*


----------



## My Rock (29 يونيو 2009)

الرجاء عدم التدخل في أمور الإدارة و كيفية إدارتنا للمواضيع
الردود السابقة تدخل فيها عضو أخر و تشتت الموضوع بردوده و تعقبيكم على ردوده التي لا تمت للموضوع لصلة
الموضوعمنتهي و لا يحتاج لنقاش أكثر من ذلك, فسؤالك تمت الإجابة عليه, فلا أعرف ما الشئ الذي تريد النقاش فيه؟
هل تُريد النقاش في شئ نحن نعترف به و نعرفه قبل أن تعرفه أنت؟ أم هو فقط للنقد فقط؟


----------



## بن عمير (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سؤال*



my rock قال:


> أن تقرأ نصف الكلام و تركز فقط في إقتطاف الجزء الذي تُريده بالطريقة التي تُريدها لتخرص بخلاصة باطلة لا توجد في ردي, هو لشئ غير أمين بالمرة, و رؤيتي لك تقوم بذلك هو شئ مُقزز فعلاً
> 
> 
> *لقد اوضحت لك هذه النقطة والتى اعتقد انك مخطأ بها وهو لشئ مقزز فعلا ان تحاول اقناعى واقناع من يقرأ الموضوع ان تحايلت على كلامك ولكنى رددت على كلامك كامل*
> ...



*اشكرك مرة ثانية لمداخلتك*


----------



## بن عمير (29 يونيو 2009)

my rock قال:


> الرجاء عدم التدخل في أمور الإدارة و كيفية إدارتنا للمواضيع
> الردود السابقة تدخل فيها عضو أخر و تشتت الموضوع بردوده و تعقبيكم على ردوده التي لا تمت للموضوع لصلة
> الموضوعمنتهي و لا يحتاج لنقاش أكثر من ذلك, فسؤالك تمت الإجابة عليه, فلا أعرف ما الشئ الذي تريد النقاش فيه؟
> هل تُريد النقاش في شئ نحن نعترف به و نعرفه قبل أن تعرفه أنت؟ أم هو فقط للنقد فقط؟



*لاحظ حضرتك انى لم اتدخل فى اسلوب الادارة ولكن فقط كان تعقيب
اما عن وجود عضو اخر فى الموضوع اعتقد انها شئ طبيعى نحن فى منتدى ولاى عضو الحق فى الاستفسار عن اى شئ
اما عن المداخلات التى تم حذفها فانا اعتقد انها فى نفس السياق
اما عن امر اعادتها مرة اخرى فلقد كان طلب وليس اجبار
ارجوا ان تكون فهمت مقصدى*


----------



## My Rock (29 يونيو 2009)

مداخلتك الأخيرة لا تحمل شئ جديد, فهل فلا أرى أي داعي لها سوى حفظ ماء الوجهة



> *سأظل معك ولكن اين الدليل الواضح على ان كاتب هذا الانجيل هو متى نفسه*


 
خليك صريح
كم مرة تحتاج لأقول لك إنه لا يوجد دليل داخلي على إن متى هو من كتب أنجيله
و كم مرة تحتاج لأقول لك إن تحديد متى ككاتب لإنجيله يعتمد على الأدلة الخارجية التي ذكرتها لك في المشاركة رقم أثنين

كم مرة تحتاج تكرار أعلاه لتفهمها؟




*



بعد اذنك لم افهم جيدا هذه النقطة ارجو توضيحها لى بعد اذنك

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
بسيطة, نبسطها لك حتى تفهم
إن الدليل على إن متى هو كاتب أنجيله هو دليل خارجي يعتمد على أباء الكنيسة الأوليين و المعاصرين و ليس على نص داخلي مباشر من إنجيل متى

و بعدين؟


----------



## بن عمير (29 يونيو 2009)

*السيد روك
اسف للإطالة عليك وارجوا ان تتحملنى
فأنت قلت



بسيطة, نبسطها لك حتى تفهم
إن الدليل على إن متى هو كاتب أمجيله هو دليل خارجي يعتمد على أباء الكنيسة الأوليين و المعاصرين و ليس على نص داخلي مباشر من إنجيل متى

أنقر للتوسيع...

فهل من موقع او اسم كتاب فيه شهادات هؤلاء الاباء
وشكرا لسعة صدرك*


----------



## My Rock (29 يونيو 2009)

بن عمير قال:


> *فهل من موقع او اسم كتاب فيه شهادات هؤلاء الاباء*


 
لا يوجد كتاب يجمع كتابات الأباء كلها
ما ذكرته لك في المشاركة رقم  #*2* تستطيع التعمق بما كتبه الأباء المذكورة أسمائهم, عن طريق أخذ كل إسم و البحث في كتاباته. تستطيع أيضاً قراءة البحث التالي إذ يحتوي على إقتباسات الأباء المعنية بإنجيل متى.


----------



## youhnna (29 يونيو 2009)

الاخ ابو عميره
ان انتساب انجيل متى الى متى هو امر طبيعى لان من سبقونا من ايام متى هم من علموا من كاتب الانجيل
وسواء كان متى اوغير متى ماذا يفيدك فى ذلك المهم ابحث عن كامه الخلاص فى هذا الانجيل
فمثلا
لو قل
ت لك هذا مصحف عمر او مصحف عثمان اوغيرهم هل يكون كاتبه اهم من رسولك
يا اخى ابحث عن خلاصك اهم وشكرا


----------



## صوت الرب (29 يونيو 2009)

سأنقل لك مقطع من كتاب للقمص عبد المسيح بسيط بعنوان
الكتاب المقدس يتحدى نقاده والقائلين بتحريفه :-

*من كتب إنجيل متى ؟*
بردية الإنجيل للقديس متى (P64) ؛ أما احدث وأروع هذه الاكتشافات الحديثة فهو الخاص بالإنجيل للقديس متى حيث زعم البعض أن كاتبه ليس هو القديس متى ولا أحد الرسل الآخرين !! فقد وجدت بردية (P64) تتكون من ثلاث قصاصات من الإنجيل للقديس متى في كنيسة بالأقصر سنة 1901م واستقرت بعد ذلك في كلية مجدالين Magdalene Collage بأكسفورد ، وكانت تؤرخ على أنها قد كتبت فيما بين سنة 150 -200 م . ثم أعاد عالم البرديات الألماني البارز كارستن ثيد Carsten Thiedeاكتشاف هذه المخطوطة ثانية بعد أن رآها للمرة الأولى في فبراير 1994م ثم زار أكسفورد بسببها أربع مرات حتى يتمكن من دراستها بالتفصيل وبعد دراسات عديدة معقدة اكتشف أنها ترجع بكل تأكيد لسنة 65م وأن كاتب الإنجيل لا بد أن يكون أحد رسل المسيح وأن كاتب المخطوطة نفسها لابد أن يكون أحد الذين شاهدوا المسيح شهادة عيان . وأثار هذه الخبر ضجة في العالم وحطم كل النظريات المضادة للكتاب المقدس والعقيدة المسيحية . ونشر الخبر في الصحف ووكالات الأنباء العالمية سنة 1994م ، ثم نشرت الخبر جريدة الديلى ميل البريطانية في 23 مارس 1996م تحت عنوان " هل هذه شهادة شاهد عيان تبرهن على أن يسوع عاش على الأرض " في صفحتين كاملتين معلنة نهاية مزاعم
وادعاءات النقاد الذين زعموا أن الأناجيل قد كتبت بعد فترة طويلة من صعود المسيح وأكدت على أن ناسخ هذه البردية لا بد وان يكون أحد الذين شاهدوا الرب يسوع المسيح واستمعوا إليه . كما يؤكد كاتب المقال على أن اللغة المستخدمة في البردية واضحة ومباشرة وغير مزينة وتدل دلالة قاطعة على أن كاتبها عاش الإثارة والشد في اللحظات الحاسمة من حياة يسوع ، كما تبين أن التلاميذ كانوا ، 
وقت العشاء الرباني وإعلان السيد أن واحد منهم سيخونه ، يتكلمون ، جميعاً ، في الحال متذمرين وخائفين : " لست أنا يا رب حقاً " وتسيطر اللغة على توتر ورعب تلك اللحظة المضطربة


----------



## Strident (29 يونيو 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> سأنقل لك مقطع من كتاب للقمص عبد المسيح بسيط بعنوان
> الكتاب المقدس يتحدى نقاده والقائلين بتحريفه :-
> 
> *من كتب إنجيل متى ؟*
> ...



بجد مشاركة روعة أخ صوت الرب...
شكراً لك...

و للإخوة المسيحيين:
فعلاً طوبى لمن آمن و لم ير


----------



## youhnna (30 يونيو 2009)

الاخ صوت الرب
بالحقيقه مجهود رائع تشكر عليه
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## اغريغوريوس (30 يونيو 2009)

*انجيل متى كيف كتب و كيف وصل إلينا*
*القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبوالخير*​*الإنجيل للقديس متى يعد أكثر الأناجيل الأربعة استخداماً وانتشاراً فى الكنيسة منذ لحظة تدوينه بالروح القدس وحتى الآن فقد اقتبس منه واستشهد به جميع آباء الكنيسة وكتابها فى القرن الأول والثانى وحتى اليوم.
1- القديس متى الرسول :
القديس متى الرسول هو أحد تلاميذ المسيح الأثنى عشر ورسوله لحمل الأخبار السارة إلى العالم سواء شفاهة أو مكتوبة. وهو فى الأصل عشار أو جامع ضرائب فى كفر ناحوم التابعة لهيرودس أنتيباس رئيس الربع، وقد دعاه السيد المسيح من عند مكان الجباية "وفيما يسوع مجتاز من هناك رأى إنساناً جالساً عند مكان الجباية أسمه متى فقال له أتبعنى. فقام وتبعه**(1)**".
ويدل اتباعه للمسيح بعد عودته مباشرة وتركه لوظيفته التى كانت تدر عليه دخلاً كبيراً على أنه رجل صاحب قرار وقادر على التضحية. ويذكره كل من القديسين مرقس ولوقا بأسمه الآخر "لاوى"، "وفيما هو مجتاز رأى لاوى بن حلفى جالساً عند مكان الجباية. فقال له اتبعنى. فقام وتبعه**(2)**". وصنع للسيد وليمة عظيمة حضرها جمع كبير من أصدقائه القدامى من العشارين والخطاة**(3)** ودع بها حياته القديمة، وصار تابعاً للمسيح وتلميذاً له. وتدل وظيفته والوليمة التى صنعها للرب على المكانة الاجتماعية التى كانت له. وقد كان بحكم وظيفته يجيد اللغة اللاتينية، لغة السجلات الرومانية، واللغة اليونانية، لغة التخاطب مع الأجانب، خاصة من الرومان واليونانيين، كما كان كيهودى يجيد العبرية لغة أسفار العهد القديم واللغة الآرامية لغة التخاطب اليومى فى فلسطين. وقد أهله كل ذلك، إلى جانب كونه شاهد عيان وتلميذ للمسيح، وأعده لجمع وتدوين الإنجيل وكتابته، بعد ذلك، باللغة اليونانية والروح العبرية والفكر والإيمان المسيحى والترتيب الموضوعى.
ويذكر فى الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى وسفر الأعمال فى قوائم التلاميذ الأربع باسم متى**(4)**، ويذكر المؤرخون إنه بشر فى اليهودية وبلاد فارس وبارثيا**(5)**.
2- كاتب الإنجيل الأول (جامعه ومدونه بالروح القدس) :
أجمعت الكنيسة منذ البدء على أن كاتب الإنجيل الأول ومدونه بالروح القدس هو القديس متى الرسول تلميذ المسيح وهذا ما يؤكده جميع آباء الكنيسة بدون إستثناء. كما تبرهن نصوص وآيات الإنجيل نفسه على أن كاتبه أحد تلاميذ المسيح الاثنى عشر، وشاهد عيان لأعماله وأقواله.
1)- الدليل الخارجى على أن الكاتب هو القديس متى :
أجمع آباء الكنيسة وعلمائها فى نهاية القرن الأول وبداية القرن الثانى الذين كانوا تلاميذ وشهود عيان وخلفاء الرسل على أن الإنجيل الأول قد جمعه ودونه وكتبه بالروح القدس القديس متى تلميذ المسيح ورسوله وأحد الأثنى عشر. كما أجمع على ذلك جميع الآباء الذين استلموا التسليم الرسولى والإنجيل المكتوب من خلفاء تلاميذ الرسل، فى القرون الأولى للميلاد. فقد اقتبس منه واستشهد به جميع هؤلاء الآباء، فقد اقتبس منه إكليمندس الرومانى فى رسالته (2:13، 8:46)، وكذلك أغناطيوس الأنطاكى فى رسائله السبع، ويقتبس منه كاتب رسالة برنابا (14:22) ويقدم هذا الاقتباس بصيغة "مكتوب" والتى تعنى "كتاب مقدس وموحى به"، كذلك يقتبس منه كاتب الدياديكية (3:1-5) وأيضاً بوليكاربوس، وكان هذا الإنجيل هو المصدر الرئيسى الذى أخذ منه يوستينوس الشهيد معلوماته عن أقوال السيد المسيح وأعماله، وقد ضمه تاتيان تلميذ يوستينوس فى كتابه الدياتسرون، وقد بنيت الرسالة المعروفة بالرسالة الثانية لإكليمندس فى مجموعة أقوالها بالدرجة الأولى على هذا الإنجيل، كما استخدم آياته وأقواله ونصوصه كثيراً الكاتب الفالنتينى بتولمى Potmyفى رسالته إلى فلورا فى منتصف القرن الثانى.
وقد ذكر كاتب هذا الإنجيل بالاسم بابياس أسقف هيرابوليس وسامع القديس يوحنا الرسول وجامع التقليد والأقوال عن الذين استمعوا للرسل وقال أن القديس متى "كتب الأقوال باللغة العبرانية"، وذكر فى الترجمة اللاتينية القديمة والسريانية البسيطة وكذلك إيريناؤس أسقف ليون الذى قال "نشر متى إنجيلاً" وترتليان الذى أكد ذلك أيضا، وأوريجانوس الذى قال أن "أول الأناجيل الأربعة التى لم تقبل كنيسة الله سواها، بدون أى نزاع، كتبه متى الذى كان عشاراً ولكنه فيما بعد صار رسولاً ليسوع المسيح" ويوسابيوس القيصرى المؤرخ الكنسى واسع الإطلاع إذ قال "لأن متى الذى كرز أولاً للعبرانيين كتب إنجيله بلغته الوطنية"، والقديس أثناسيوس الرسولى الذى تجمع على قانونه جميع الكنائس فى كل أركان الأرض والذى قال "الأناجيل الأربعة هى التى بحسب متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا".
وهكذا تُجمع الكنيسة الأولى على أن كاتب الإنجيل الأول هو القديس متى الرسول. وهذا البرهان يجب أن يوضع فوق كل اعتبار لأنه من غير المعقول أن تكون الكنيسة الأولى التى تسلمته بنفسها من هذا القديس نفسه غير واثقة فيما تسلمته. وهذا البرهان الخارجى يؤكده البرهان الداخلى أيضاً.
2)- الدليل الداخلى :
تبدو لنا من القراءة الأولى لهذا الإنجيل سماته اليهودية واضحة العيان، كما يبدو لنا قدم تدوينه وأن كاتبه يهودى مسيحى من تلاميذ المسيح وشهوده، شهود العيان، الذين عاشوا فى الجليل وتجولوا فى بقية المدن اليهودية فى فلسطين التى كان يعرف أماكنها وجغرافيتها وعاداتها وتقاليدها، كواحد منها. فيه نرى أورشليم لا تزال باقية، قبل أن يدمرها الرومان سنة 70م مما يدل على أن الإنجيل قد كُتب قبل ذلك بكثير، فنرى مبانيها السياسية والدينية ما تزال قائمة ونرى الكهنة والكتبة والفريسيين يتجولون فيها، ونرى عمل الكهنوت والذبائح، وإن كان ظلال نبؤات السيد المسيح عن دمار المدينة وزوال الهيكل الوشيكة الوقوع تخيم على الموضوع، فيسجل أقوال السيد عن "أورشليم مدينة الملك العظيم**(6)**" وتقديم القربان "على المذبح**(7)**" والحلف "بالهيكل**(8)**" و"المكان المقدس**(9)**" وتلميحه لخراب أورشليم عند ذكر نبؤة السيد عن ذلك بقوله "ليفهم القارئ**(10)**". وهذا الإنجيل وحده الذى يسجل أقوال السيد المسيح عن الناموس "ما جئت لأنقض الناموس والأنبياء. ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل**(11)**" وعن بدء رسالته أولاً بخراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة**(12)**. كما يسجل أقوال السيد عن جلوس الكتبة والفريسيين على كرسى موسى وحفظ وصاياهم، وكذلك حديثه عن إتمام وصايا موسى**(13)**، وكذلك أيضا إلتزام السيد المسيح بدفع ضريبة الهيكل مثل سائر اليهود**(14)**، وافتراض أن يصوم التلاميذ ويحفظوا السبت كيهود وأن يقدموا تقدمات حسب التقليد اليهودى**(15)**.
ويؤكد دائماً من اختياره وتدوينه لآيات معينة ومواقف معينة للسيد المسيح إنه يهودى مسيحى من تلاميذ المسيح وقد كتب لليهود وللمنتصرين من اليهود وليبرهن لهم أن يسوع الناصرى هو النسل الآتى والمسيح الموعود نسل المرأة ونسل إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب ووريث عرش داود، فيسجل نسبه من إبراهيم وداود "كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن إبراهيم**(16)**" ويقسم سلسلة هذا النسب من إبراهيم إلى المسيح بأسلوب ربانى يهودى فى ثلاث حلقات وكل حلقة من أربعة عشر جيلاً "فجميع الأجيال من إبراهيم إلى داود أربعة عشر جيلاً. ومن داود إلى سبى بابل أربعة عشر جيلاً. ومن سبى بابل إلى المسيح أربعة عشراً جيلاً**(17)**". ويركز على تسجيل نبؤات أنبياء العهد القديم عن السيد المسيح ويطبقها على مواقف حياته وأعماله المختلفة كميلاده من عذراء**(18)** وفى بيت لحم**(19)** ودخوله أورشليم الأخير**(20)**، واستخدم صيغ "لكى يتم" و"حينئذ تم" و"لكى تكمل الكتب" 12 مرة**(21)** فى حين استخدمها القديس مرقس مرة واحدة".
ويبرهن القديس متى دائماً على أن هذا الإنجيل هو حلقة الوصل بين العهد القديم، الذى اقتبس منه وأستشهد بآياته حوالى أربعين مرة، والعهد الجديد الذى هو الاستمرار الطبيعى له.
كما سجل الأحداث التى جاء فيها ذكر المسيح كملك اليهود، مثل مجيئ المجوس من المشرق والسجود له كملك اليهود**(23)** ودخوله أورشليم الأخير كملك اليهود**(24)** ومتمم لما تنبأ به عنه زكريا النبى**(25)**، وهروبه إلى مصر فى طفولته عند اضطهاد هيرودس له، كملك اليهود، ولجؤه إلى مصر التى كانت ملجأ ومكان عبودية إسرائيل فى القديم، وعودته منها، وهو بذلك يتمم تاريخ إسرائيل ويؤكد ذلك القديس متى باستخدامه قول هوشع النبى عن خروج إسرائيل من مصر كنبؤة عن لجوءالمسيح إليها وعودته منها "لكى يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبى القائل من مصر دعوت ابنى**(26)**". ويظهر يوحنا المعمدان فى بداية الإنجيل كمكمل لرسالة النبؤة وأنبياء العهد القديم فى إعداد الطريق للمسيح الذى يبدأ رسالته العامة بعد المعمودية والتجربة على الجبل بالموعظة على الجبل التى تطابق الشريعة التى استلمها موسى من الله على جبل سيناء. وتحتوى هذه الموعظة على الناموس الجوهرى لملكوت المسيح، ويدور محورها ومحور الإنجيل أيضا على أن المسيح هو الذى جاء متمماً ومكملاً للناموس والأنبياء ولكن فى صورة جديدة وعهد جديد مبنى على الروحيات والسماويات وتقديم المسيح لذاته وخالى من تقاليد الشيوخ ومفاهيمهم الحرفية الجافة.
كما يُسجل الإنجيل كون المسيح قد جاء كأعظم نبى وملك وكاهن إلى جانب كونه كلمة الله المتجسد، والمسيح المنتظر "أنت المسيح ابن الله الحى**(27)**".
ويستخدم نفس تعبيرات اليهود دون أن يحاول تفسيرها، مما يدل على أنه من أصل يهودى ويكتب لليهود وللمسيحيين من أصل يهودى، فيسجل قول السيد عن "مدن إسرائيل**(2**8)" وحديث الناس وتعجبهم لأعماله وقولهم "لم يظهر قط مثل هذا فى إسرائيل**(29)**" وإرسال السيد لتلاميذه إلى "خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة**(30)**" وتمجيد الشعب لـ "إله إسرائيل**(31)**"، ووصف أورشليم بـ "المدينة المقدسة**(32)**"، والإشارة إلى بنى إسرائيل باعتبارهم "بنو الملكوت**(33)**". ويستخدم الإنجيل تعبير "ملكوت السموات" مثل بقية اليهود، فى حين تستخدم الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخرى تعبير "ملكوت الله". وبدون كلمات يهودية مثل "راقا**(34)**" دون أن يترجمها لأنه يكتب لليهود، ولكنه يترجم التعبيرات اليهودية القديمة فقط مثل "عمانوئيل" و"جلجثة" و"إيلى إيلى لم شبقتنى" وذلك لليهود الذين كانوا يعيشون خارج فلسطين. كما لا يفسر اللهجات المحلية كقول الخدم لبطرس "حقاً أنت أيضا منهم فإن لغتك تظهرك**(35)**". بينما يفسر ذلك القديس مرقس لقرائه غير اليهود بقوله "أنت منهم لأنك جليلى أيضا ولغتك تشبه لغتهم**(36)**"، ويتكلم عن "أول أيام الفطير**(37)**" دون تعليق، فى حين يشرح ذلك القديس مرقس "وفى اليوم الأول من الفطير حين كانوا يذبحون الفصح**(38)**".
ويتكلم أيضا عن العادات اليهودية دون محاولة تفسيرها كشخص عاشها ويكتب لأناس يعيشونها، فى حين آلهتكم الإنجيليين الثلاثة الآخرين كانوا يفسرونها، وعلى سبيل المثال فعندما يدون الحديث عن الأكل بأيدى غير مغسولة ينقل قول شيوخ اليهود للمسيح "لماذا يتعدى تلاميذك تقليد الشيوخ. فأنهم لا يغسلون أيديهم حينما يأكلون خبزاً**(39)**"، وذلك دون تفسير أو تعليق فى حين يقول القديس مرقس "ولما رأوا بعضاً من تلاميذه يأكلون خبزاً بأيد دنسة أى غير مغسولة لاموا. لأن الفريسيين وكل اليهود إن لم يغسلوا أيديهم باعتناء لا يأكلون. متمسكين بتقليد الشيوخ. ومن السوق إن لم يغسلوا لا يأكلون. وأشياء أخرى كثيرة تسلموها للتمسك بها من غسل كؤوس وأباريق وآنية نحاس وأسرة**(40)**". فهو يشرح لأناس أمور لا يعرفونها.
3- عالمية الإنجيل :
وإلى جانب تركيز القديس متى على تسجيل أقوال السيد المسيح التى تميل إلى القومية كمحور أمال إسرائيل، فهو يدون أيضا وبغزارة أقوال السيد وتعاليمه عن عالمية وكونية الإنجيل والمدى غير المحدود لرسالته باعتباره مسيح العالم كله، مسيح الكون كله، فيذكر مجيئ المجوس من المشرق كباكورة الأمم ليسجدوا له ويقدموا له البيعة، ولجوء المسيح إلى مصر عند اضطهاد هيرودس له، ويذكر توبيخ المسيح لشيوخ اليهود وإعلانه طردهم من الملكوت ودخول الأمم فيه، ويمدح غيمان قائد المئة الأممى الذى فاق فى إيمانه بنى إسرائيل "الحق أقول لكم لم أجد ولا فى إسرائيل إيماناً بمقدار هذا"، ثم يضيف "وأقول لكم أن كثيرين سيأتون من المشارق والمغارب ويتكئون مع إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب فى ملكوت السموات أما بنو الملكوت فيطرحون إلى الظلمة الخارجية**(41)**" وفى مثل الكرامين الذين قتلوا المرسلين إليهم يوبخ اليهود على جلدهم ورجمهم وقتلهم للأنبياء وللرسل الذين أرسلوا إليهم بقوله "إن ملكوت الله ينزع منكم ويعطى لأمه تعمل إثماره"**(42)**. ويذكر رفض اليهود للسيد فى الجليل واليهودية ومحاولاتهم المتكررة لقتله وإنذار السيد لهم وتحذيرهم، بل وتفوق بعض الأمم عليهم فى الإيمان "رجال نينوى سيقومون فى الدين مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه لأنهم تابوا بمناداة يونان وهوذا أعظم من يونان ههنا. ملكة التيمن ستقوم فى الدين على هذا الجيل وتدينه. لأنها أتت من أقاصى الأرض لتسمع حكمه سليمان. وهوذا أعظم من سليمان ههنا"**(43)**.
كما يسجل ويلات السيد لقاده وشيوخ إسرائيل "ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفريسيون المرأوون لأنكم تغلقون ملكوت السموات قدام الناس.."**(44)** إلى آخر سلسلة الويلات التى صبها عليهم بسبب انحرافهم عن طريق الملكوت ورفضهم له، والتى وصلت الذروة بإعلانه عقابهم على أعمالهم الشريرة وأنباؤه لهم بخراب أورشليم، مدينتهم المقدسة، الوشيك "يا أورشليم يا قاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المرسلين إليها كم مرة أردت أن أجمع أولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة أفراخها تحت جناحيها ولم تريدوا هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خراباً"**(45)**. ثم يذكر ويلات السيد على المدن التى صنع فيها أكثر قواته ولم تتب "ويل لك يا كورزين. ويل لك يا بيت صيدا. لأنه لو صنعت فى صور وصيدا القوات المصنوعة فيكما لتابتا قديماً فى المسوح والرماد.. وأنت يا كفر ناحوم المرتفعة إلى السماء ستهبطين إلى الهاوية. لأنه لو صنعت فى سدوم القوات المصنوعة فيك لبقيت إلى اليوم"**(46)**.
4- الإنجيل الآرامى والإنجيل اليونانى:
تكلم جميع الأباء الذين ذكروا الإنجيل للقديس متى بالاسم عن الأصل الآرامى أو العبرى الذى لهذا الإنجيل، وعلى رأس هؤلاء الآباء بابياس وإيريناؤس وبانتينوس مدير مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية وأوريجانوس وابيفانيوس أسقف سلاميس بقبرص وجيروم سكرتير بابا روما. وقد ناقش العلماء هذه المسألة كثيراً، وكانت نتيجة دراستهم كالآتى:
إن الإنجيل اليونانى والذى كان بين أيدى أباء الكنيسة منذ فجرها وما يزال بين أيدينا برغم وضوح أصله السامى العبرى اليهودى وثقافة كاتبة اليهودية العبرية والملىء ايضاً بالعبارات والاصطلاحات السامية اليهودية والذى يبدو واضحاً أن سلسلة الأنسياب فيه وكذلك بقية الإصحاح الأول والثانى مأخوذان من أصل أرامى، إلا أنه مكتوب أصلاً باللغة اليونانية، فقد دُون وكتب فى الأصل باللغة اليونانية وإن كاتبه عبرى أرامى يهودى وكل ما فيه قد حدث وتم فى فلسطين، وليس قيه سمات الترجمة، بل على العكس تماماً إذ توجد فيه كلمات يونانية لا يوجد موازى لها فى الآرامية، كما أقتبس كثيراً، عند الإشارة لنبوات العهد القديم عن المسيح، من الترجمة اليونانية السبعينية Lxx، كما أقتبس أيضاً من الأصل العبرى. وهناك أيضاً بعض الكلمات العبرية والعادات التى شرحها مثل قول السيد "إيلى إيلى لما شبقتنى أى إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى"**(48)**، وكذلك قوله "وكان الوالى معتاداً فى العيد أن يطلق للجميع أسيرا واحداً من ارادُوه"**(49)**، وأيضا قوله "فشاع هذا القول عند اليهود إلى هذا اليوم"**(50)**، وهذا يدل على إن القديس متى قد دون الإنجيل باليونانية وهو يضع فى اعتباره المسيحيين خارج فلسطين.
تؤكد جميع الاقتباسات التى أقتبسها الأباء منذ فجر المسيحية وما بعد ذلك أنها مقتبسة من هذا الإنجيل اليونانى الذى كان مع الأباء وما يزال بين أيدينا.
وقد أكد الأباء أنفسهم، والذين اقتبسوا من الإنجيل اليونانى، والذى لم يكن بين أيديهم سواه أنهم اقتبسوا من الإنجيل الذى دونه القديس متى. كما أكدوا أن الإنجيل الذى كتب بالآرامية أو العبرية قد عرفوا عنه بالتقليد ولكنهم لم يروه وإنما رآه البعض مثل العلامة بنتينوس فى جنوب الجزيرة العبية، وأيضا القديس جيروم الذى قال إنه رآه عند جماعة الابيونيين فى سوريا ولكنه عاد وصرح بعد ذلك إنه لم يكن الإنجيل للقديس متى بل إ،جيل العبرانيين وهو نسخة مشوهة عن إنجيل متى**(51)**.
وقد ثار جدال حول عبارة بابياس "كتب متى الأقوال الإلهية باللغة العبرانية وفسرها كل واحد على قدر استطاعته"**(52)**، وتشبعت آراء العلماء والدارسين حولها. ولكن هناك كثيرين غيره من الآباء بالإنجيل العبرى أو الآرامي.
وهناك حقيقة هامة يجب أن لا تغيب عن أبصارنا مطلقاً، وهى أن جميع الآباء سواء الذين أشاروا إلى الإنجيل العبرى أو غيرهم لم يكن لديهم سوى الإنجيل اليونانى والذى اقتبسوا منه وأشاروا انه هو الإنجيل الذى دونه القديس متى، وإن أقدم المخطوطات التى وجدت وترجع للقرن الثانى لهذا الإنجيل مكتوبة باليونانية وكذلك أقدم الترجمات مترجمة أيضا عن اليونانية، وان الكنيسة تستخدم فى قراءاتها فى الخدمة الليتورجية سوى النص اليونانى، ولم تستخدم مطلقاً أى نص عبرى للقديس متى أو غيره من كتاب الأناجيل.
ويقدم كثيرين من العلماء تاريخين لتدوين هذا الإنجيل الأول هو ما بين 40 و 45م والثانى هو ما بين 60 و65م، إلى جانب أن كثيرين من العلماء يؤكدون أن القديس متى دون الإنجيل أولاً باللغة الإجرامية فى فلسطين وبعد ذلك دون الإنجيل ثانية باللغة اليونانية دون التقيد بما دونه سابقاً بالآرامية، فهو لم يترجم النص العبرى إلى اليونانية، بل دون الإنجيل واضعاً فى اعتباره عند الكتابة إنه يقدم الإنجيل ليس لمسيحى فلسطين فقط بل لكل المسيحيين الذين من أصل يهودى فى كل العالم.
وعلى كل حال فقد برهنت كل الأدلة على أن الكنيسة وكل آبائها وكتابها لم يستخدموا سوى هذا الإنجيل اليونانى مؤكدين جميعاً بالدليل والبرهان أن جامعة ومدونة وكاتبة بالروح القديس متى تلميذ المسيح ورسوله.
ويجب أن نضع فى الاعتبار أيضا أن هذا الإنجيل قد دون فى الفترة الانتقالية للمسيحية التى لم تكن قد انفصلت نهائياً عن اليهودية حين كان المسيحيون واليهود لا يزالون يعبدون معاً.
5- أهم مخطوطات الإنجيل للقديس متى:
كان الإنجيل للقديس متى هو أكثر الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى استخداما وانتشارا فى الكنيسة الأولى ويرجع أقدم اقتباس منه لسنة 95م كما يرجع استخدامه الكنسى لما قبل سنة 70م، أما أقدم مخطوطاته فترجع لسنة 200م ويوجد له فى المتاحف أكثر من ألفى مخطوطة. وفيما يلى أهم مخطوطاته:
ا- بردية ب64 وبردية ب67 وترجعان لسنة 200م وتضمان أعداداً من متى 3،5و26، والبردية ب77 وترجع للقرن الثالث وتحتوى على (متى 30:23_39).
ب- بردية ب45 وترجع لسنة 220م وتحتوى على أجزاء كبيرة من الأناجيل الأربعة وسفر أعمال الرسل، والجزء الخاص بالقديس متى يحتوى على (متى 24:20_32، 13_19، 41:25_39:26)، والبرديات ب1، ب37، ب53، ب70 ويرجعون للقرن الثالث.
جـ- وهناك ست برديات من القرن الرابع هم ب19، ب21، ب25، ب62، ب71، ب86، وهناك خمس مخطوطات بالخط البوصى (058، 160.، 231.، 242.) إلى جانب أهم وأقدم مخطوطتين تضمان كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس وهما المخطوطة (ألف عبرى) السينائية والتى ترجع لسنة 340/ والمخطوطة (B) الفاتيكانية والتى ترجع لما بين سنة 325 و 350م. وإلى جانب هؤلاء يوجد أكثر من ألفى مخطوطة من عصور مختلفة.
**(1)** متى 9:9
**(2)** مر 14:2؛ لو 27:5
**(3)** متى 10:9-13
**(4)** متى 3:10؛ مر 18:3؛ لو 15:6؛ أع 13:1
**(5)**Smith, Dict. Of the Bib. Vol. 2p. 274
**(6)** متى 35:5
**(7)** متى 23:5
**(8)** متى 16:23
**(9)** متى 28:16
**(10)** متى 15:24
**(11)** متى 17:5
**(12)** متى 24:15، 6:10
**(13)** متى 2:23،3
**(14)** متى 7:19-9، 23:23
**(15)** متى 16:6-18؛ 20:24؛ 23:5،24
**(16)** متى 1:1
**(17)** متى 17:1
**(18)** متى 23:1، أش 14:7
**(19)** متى 7:2؛ ميخا 2:5
**(20)** متى 54:21
**(21)** متى 22:1؛ 15:2،17،23؛ 14:4؛ 17:8؛ 17:12؛ 25:13؛ 4:21؛ 56:26؛ 9:27،35.
**(23)** متى 2:2
**(24)** متى 54:21
**(25)** زك 9:9
**(26)** هو 1:11، متى 15:2
**(27)** متى 16:16
**(28)** متى 23:10
**(29)** متى 33:9
**(30)** متى 6:10؛ 24:15
**(31)** متى 31:15
**(32)** متى 5:4
**(3**3) متى 12:8
**(34)** متى 22:5
**(35)** متى 73:26
**(36)** مر 7:14
**(37)** متى 17:26
**(38)** مر 12:14
**(39)** متى 2:15،3
**(40)** مر 2:7،3*


----------



## holiness (30 يونيو 2009)

رقم 22 مفقود !!!!


----------



## بن عمير (10 يوليو 2009)

*السيد اغريغوريوس شكرا لمرورك
ولردك على الموضوع
ولكن لى تعليق على ما اوردته فى مشاركتك
الا وهو ان القس بسيط ابو الخير ذكر فى اكثر من موضوع عن القديس متى انه جمع الانجيل وكتبه بالروح القدس
فرجاء ان لم اتفعم هذا الجملة جيدا
هل هو جمعه اى انه كان موجود
ام انه جمعه ممن كانوا موجودين وسمعوا اقوال يسوع
ارجوا ان اكون قد اوضحت مقصدى
وارجوا ان اكون لم اطل عليكم
وشكرا لسعة صدركم
واليك بعض الجمل التى اقصدها*




> 2- كاتب الإنجيل الأول (جامعه ومدونه بالروح القدس)






> وقد أهله كل ذلك، إلى جانب كونه شاهد عيان وتلميذ للمسيح، وأعده لجمع وتدوين الإنجيل وكتابته،


----------



## Fadie (10 يوليو 2009)

نعم جمعه من عدة مصادر، كشهود العيان و الوثائق التى سجلها تابعى المسيح...إلخ، بالإضافة إلى إعتماده على إنجيل مرقس كما يقول غالبية العلماء.


----------



## بن عمير (10 يوليو 2009)

fadie قال:


> نعم جمعه من عدة مصادر، كشهود العيان و الوثائق التى سجلها تابعى المسيح...إلخ، بالإضافة إلى إعتماده على إنجيل مرقس كما يقول غالبية العلماء.



*استاذى شكرا لمرورك
ولكن اقرأ معى كلام القس بسيط ابو الخير*


> أجمع آباء الكنيسة وعلمائها فى نهاية القرن الأول وبداية القرن الثانى الذين كانوا تلاميذ وشهود عيان وخلفاء الرسل على أن *الإنجيل الأول *قد جمعه ودونه وكتبه بالروح القدس القديس متى تلميذ المسيح ورسوله وأحد الأثنى عشر. كما أجمع على ذلك جميع الآباء الذين استلموا التسليم الرسولى والإنجيل المكتوب من خلفاء تلاميذ الرسل، فى القرون الأولى للميلاد.



*وانت تقول لى لن اغلب العلماء اجمعوا انه اعتمد عل انجيل مرقس
فهل هو اولا ام مرقس اولا*


----------



## Fadie (10 يوليو 2009)

ابونا يقصد الإنجيل الأول بحسب ترتيب الأناجيل الحالى، و ليس أنه الأول فى الكتابة. أبونا عبد المسيح من مؤيدى أولية إنجيل مرقس.


----------



## awawa1234 (31 يوليو 2009)

يعني لو متى تلميذ المسيح هو كاتب انجيل متى ازاي يكب النص ده
وفيما يسوع مجتاز من هناك ، رأى إنسانا جالسا عند مكان الجباية ، اسمه متى. فقال له: اتبعني. فقام وتبعه 9:9

المفروض يقول 
وفيما يسوع مجتاز من هناك ، رآني جالسا عند مكان الجباية . فقال لي: اتبعني. فقامت وتبعته 
يغني يتكلم عن نفسه مش كانه بيتكلم عن واحد تاني


----------



## My Rock (31 يوليو 2009)

awawa1234 قال:


> يعني لو متى تلميذ المسيح هو كاتب انجيل متى ازاي يكب النص ده
> وفيما يسوع مجتاز من هناك ، رأى إنسانا جالسا عند مكان الجباية ، اسمه متى. فقال له: اتبعني. فقام وتبعه 9:9
> 
> المفروض يقول
> ...


 
صياغة الكلام بصيغة الغائب هي صيغة لغوية مستخدمة و لا تعني بالضرورة إنه شخص أخر
متى كتب الإنجيل بصيغة تقدم الوضع في وقته, فمتى يستخدم صيغة المضارع في بعض النصوص ليصف الحدث في وقته
إضافة إلى إن متى يكتب بالوحي, وهو مطابق لما كتبه مرقس في 2 : 14 و لوقا في 5 : 27 و 28

و الأهم الدلائل التاريخية و الكنسية التي نمتلكها على تأكيد إن متى هو كاتب الإنجيل. راجع الموضوع مُجدداً لترى مجموعة اباء الكنيسة الأوائل التي ذكرت إن متى كاتب إنجيله بحسب ما إستلموه و سمعوه و كتبوه.


----------



## awawa1234 (31 يوليو 2009)

*حرر بسبب الخروج عن الموضوع*


----------



## My Rock (31 يوليو 2009)

خليك في الموضوع ربنا يهديك.


----------



## awawa1234 (31 يوليو 2009)

يعني متى اتكلم بضسغى الغائب عدة مرات ولم يتكلم مرة واحدة عن نفسه بصيغة المتكلم؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (31 يوليو 2009)

awawa1234 قال:


> يعني متى اتكلم بضسغى الغائب عدة مرات ولم يتكلم مرة واحدة عن نفسه بصيغة المتكلم؟؟؟؟


 
لا متى لم يذكر نفسه بصيغة المتكلم في إنجيل متى, وهذه طريقة معروفة في كتابة الوحي. 
بولس الرسول أيضاً إستخدم نفس الإسلوب, اقرأ رومية 1 : 1 فيذكر نفسه أيضاً بصيغة الشخص الغائب.
لا توجد لدينا مشكلة في إستخدام الصيغة البلاغية في وصف الشخص الكاتبي بصيغة الشخص الثالث أبداً.

جاوبت على سؤالك مرتين, الرجاء عدم تكراره مجدداً لإنه سيكون للمجادلة لا للفهم.


----------



## awawa1234 (31 يوليو 2009)

حضرتك ماردتيش على اخر كلامي وحذفته ممكن اعرف ليه؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (31 يوليو 2009)

awawa1234 قال:


> حضرتك ماردتيش على اخر كلامي وحذفته ممكن اعرف ليه؟؟؟


 

لانك بتلف و بتدور
الأجابة قدمناها و إنتهى
عجبك الجواب و اقتنعت أهلاً و سهلاً
ما عجبك و لم تقتنع فهذا حقك, لكن ليس من حق أن تملي علينا إنه خطأ و غير صحيح

نرجع و نقول إن الأدلة التاريخية الخاصة بالكنيسة التي نمتلكها لإثبات إن الإنجيل مكتوب بواسطة متى تخرس أي شخص يناقض هذا القول.


----------



## samih (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

* متى كتب متى انجيله؟
* باي لغة؟
* هل توجد النسخة الاصلية؟

شكرا مسبقا


----------



## Strident (15 أغسطس 2009)

samih قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> * متى كتب متى انجيله؟
> * باي لغة؟
> ...



1- أكيد
2- باللغة اليونانية، اللغة الشائعة في العالم وقتها
3- أظن ذلك...لكن أترك إجابة هذا السؤال لمن هم أعلم مني


----------

